# Why no BMW in DTM?



## disden (Aug 1, 2006)

With the success of the DTM around Europe, why doesn't BMW get involved? The races are extremely exciting to watch, plus alot of retired F1 drivers are in the series. It also seems from a marketing stand point that actually seeing cars racing around the track that are a close resemblance to production vehicles would be a plus for BMW. So, anyone heard why BMW isn't involed or if they plan to get involved someday? THanks.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

They (BMW) race the E90 320i in the FIA World Touring Car Championship (WTCC) instead. Bigger market, better worldwide exposure and so on for WTCC than DTM.

I am not sure if it makes any difference, but DTM is NOT a FIA regulated series, and currently, only AUDI and Mercedes Benz race DTM.

DTM may be experiencing another slow death if no one new comes in ...

Just my $0.02 worth.


.


----------



## disden (Aug 1, 2006)

I sure hope that the DTM doesn't fade away. It is truly exciting racing. Thanks for the input, in the USA we don't get to see the races until after the season is over unfortunately. Would be cool to M Schumacher strap into a DTM car and revive the classic battle with Mika!


----------



## RaceTripper (Apr 12, 2002)

Patrick said:


> ...
> 
> I am not sure if it makes any difference, but DTM is NOT a FIA regulated series, and currently, only AUDI and Mercedes Benz race DTM....


Isn't Opel coming back, or did they leave permanently?

Personally, I think it's probably a bonus that DTM is not a FIA sanctioned series. Then the Turd won't interfere with his stupid ideas.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Thiessen, the Head of BMW's Motosports Division have clearly stated in various interviews that they have no interest in competing in the DTM Series for the time being. On one hand it's quite expensive to establish and finance a new racing stall along with the F1 Team, which is already eating up enough money that anything else is cheap compared to that, on the other hand the interest is limited compared to F1 and WTCC.

It's a reason for joy that the FIA doesn't have its dirty fingers at least in that series.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

The cars in DTM are as similar to road cars as NASCAR cars are. DTM cars are full tube frame cars.


----------



## disden (Aug 1, 2006)

i just hate seeing Audis and Mercedes racing around without any competition from BMW's. Well, hopefully the series will continue on. I was planning on coordinating a vacation with a DTM race for 2007, but now that the wife is pregnant my plans are crushed. Maybe for my next ED in 2 1/2 years when my lease is up on my soon to be picked up 335.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

Bruce said:


> The cars in DTM are as similar to road cars as NASCAR cars are. DTM cars are full tube frame cars.


This is what I was gonna say. I think most companies dont get involved because they want to be closer to production based racing. Tube frame cars dont accomplish that.


----------

